# What does goat milk really add to soap?



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

All the oils have values regarding condition, lather, etc. What does goat milk add to soap? I have heard it has a ph level close to humans- but was does that really do? How does goat milk change a soap?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Creamyness... spelling.. when I bath with handmade water based soaps, the goat milk soaps seem to be creamier and more moisturizing..
Maybe its just me, but I love it compared to water based soaps..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree. I may be new, but I can definitely tell the difference. Now, in a blind test, maybe I wouldn't be able to, but I LOVE my bars made with GM much more than water. And you can even feel the creaminess taking the frozen cubes out of the ice tray.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I like how my skin feels after the shower. My skin haws never felt smoother.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have used handmade soaps before but making mine with all goat's milk for the liquid seems to make it much more hydrating. I no longer use any lotions and I think some of that has to do with using all goat's milk.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I have used *commercial soap* and goats milk soap. I absolutely love the goats milk soap- but I have never used a non-commercial vegan type bar and I thought maybe it was the same. I wish soapcalc had goats milk on the list...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not make a small batch using water instead of milk? You would be able to feel the difference then.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also sell value (Cleopatra bathed in milk )


----------

